# Gps (waypoint) help needed



## allskater08 (Mar 27, 2004)

I recently purchased a Lowrance lcx-113 and it is replacing my old Lowrance Lms-480. The only problem is I do not know how to transfer my marked spots from the 480 to the 113. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Take Five (May 10, 2003)

There is no way that I know of transferring information from the lms350. Only hope that I know would to record the waypoint numbers one by one and put them into the lcx.

Wayne


----------

